# Anyone at Shearwater right now?  It's better than ever.



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2016)

We are on the lanai, watching the water.  Not much whale activity.  I think they leave sooner than they have in the past.  We barely saw anything in late March last year while on Maui.  

The weather is cool, the rain is just a mist, more or less, and the unit we have, 108, is a great unit assignment.  I balked at first, but I am happy here.  we don't really have a view of the pool at all.  

Wyndham charged a special assessment fee a few years ago, and the upgrades were well worth the money we paid.  Even though we own two weeks, we exchanged into Shearwater through RCI.  Our Shearwater went into Wyndham points years ago...


----------



## donnaval (Apr 4, 2016)

We'll be at Shearwater starting April 29 - very excited!  It will be my husband's first trip to Hawaii.  I spent some time on the Big Island with my mom, and we did a cruise that stopped at Kauai for a day so it's almost like my first visit too.

We follow a pretty strict diet for his health so we mostly eat in - any tips you can provide regarding farmer's markets or food shopping would be appreciated.  We'll be at Kauai Beach Villas the preceding week so figure we can stock up at Costco or Walmart for basics while we are in that area.  But we'd much prefer to buy as much fresh local produce as possible.

We own Wyndham points but exchanged in through RCI too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 4, 2016)

donnaval said:


> We'll be at Shearwater starting April 29 - very excited!  It will be my husband's first trip to Hawaii.  I spent some time on the Big Island with my mom, and we did a cruise that stopped at Kauai for a day so it's almost like my first visit too.
> 
> We follow a pretty strict diet for his health so we mostly eat in - any tips you can provide regarding farmer's markets or food shopping would be appreciated.  We'll be at Kauai Beach Villas the preceding week so figure we can stock up at Costco or Walmart for basics while we are in that area.  But we'd much prefer to buy as much fresh local produce as possible.
> 
> We own Wyndham points but exchanged in through RCI too.


A couple of links for your:

Kauai Farmers Markets - Tasting Kauai

Kauai Farmer's & Produce Markets


----------



## donnaval (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you Steve- can't wait to visit those places!


----------



## klpca (Apr 5, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are on the lanai, watching the water.  Not much whale activity.  I think they leave sooner than they have in the past.  We barely saw anything in late March last year while on Maui.
> 
> The weather is cool, the rain is just a mist, more or less, and the unit we have, 108, is a great unit assignment.  I balked at first, but I am happy here.  we don't really have a view of the pool at all.
> 
> Wyndham charged a special assessment fee a few years ago, and the upgrades were well worth the money we paid.  Even though we own two weeks, we exchanged into Shearwater through RCI.  Our Shearwater went into Wyndham points years ago...



If you don't me asking, if you used TPU's how many did you need for your exchange? I have an OGS set up with an uncombined deposit of 30. I don't want to pay to combine if I don't need to, but I suspect that 30 isn't enough. I have the search set up for fall of 2017. Thanks.


----------



## donnaval (Apr 5, 2016)

I booked through the Wyndham portal using Wyndham points I had on deposit with RCI - but, I am not sure, but I think Shearwater is a points resort and so might not be available at all to you via weeks?  Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2016)

klpca said:


> If you don't me asking, if you used TPU's how many did you need for your exchange? I have an OGS set up with an uncombined deposit of 30. I don't want to pay to combine if I don't need to, but I suspect that 30 isn't enough. I have the search set up for fall of 2017. Thanks.



I don't remember the exact number.  I think under 30 for these weeks, which are kind of low TPU's because it's a lower season, and 2017 Fall would also be low season.  

You didn't grab Point at Poipu when you saw that banking of weeks?  It's still a little more popular than Shearwater.  Those would be similar numbers, too, so you could see what Shearwater would be.  

I have something like 600 TPU's built up in my account and try to use those when I can, and this was such a piddly amount, it hardly made a dent.


----------



## klpca (Apr 5, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't remember the exact number.  I think under 30 for these weeks, which are kind of low TPU's because it's a lower season, and 2017 Fall would also be low season.
> 
> You didn't grab Point at Poipu when you saw that banking of weeks?  It's still a little more popular than Shearwater.  Those would be similar numbers, too, so you could see what Shearwater would be.
> 
> I have something like 600 TPU's built up in my account and try to use those when I can, and this was such a piddly amount, it hardly made a dent.



Thanks Cindy - that is great info. I saw the Point deposits but we have stayed in Poipu twice recently (Waiohai and Lawai Beach) and I wanted to spend a week up in Princeville just to change it up. 

Btw, 600 TPU's!  That's a lot of fun to be had!


----------



## chellej (Apr 5, 2016)

Cindy

I am envious....Love Shearwater.  We were on Kauai 2 years ago this week for our DD's wedding and saw quite a few whales.   They are already seeing them in the San Juan's off washington coast...they have arrived early this year.

We will be there in 3 weeks - staying at shell at Kauai coast......Love the oceanfront there and the central location...can't wait


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 5, 2016)

We will be at Shearwater in Nov. can't wait! Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 8, 2016)

So there is apparently no longer a mid-week tidy, trash removal or towel change anymore.  When did that happen?  This was our fifth night and no one has knocked on our door.


----------



## bhrungo (Apr 9, 2016)

We love the Shearwater! It's been over 6 years since we've stayed there. Do you have any photos you can share of the upgrades? Did they replace the flooring? Thanks & have fun!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2016)

They did replace all of the flooring.  New carpet, some kind of pretty laminate for the floors in the kitchen and hallways, and new tile on the floors and walls of the bathroms, including granite countertops and they moved the toilet and shower in the master bathroom.  They left the tub, which I was pleased about because I love the tubs.  The units are very, very nice, and the draperies are new and pretty, too. Very Hawaiian.

The cabinets are an issue because some have been repaired already with a similar-colored cherrywood goop, but it's not a match, and Rick is noticing some wear and tear on some of the other doors.  He has a keen eye for such things because his hobby is woodworking, and he built much of our cabinets in our house.  So much cheaper than buying, and the quality is much better.   

So Rick went to the clubhouse here at Shearwater to ask why no mid-week clean.  Exchangers do not get mid-week clean/tidy/towel change--nothing.  Owners do get the mid-week clean/ tidy.  We are here two weeks, so I hope they do a full clean tomorrow.  I see some roaches in the bathrooms at night and in one cupboard when I opened it to get more TP in broad daylight.  It's the nature of Hawaii, but I never see roaches in the Marriott resorts we have stayed on this island, nor have I seen them ever at Hono Koa on Maui.  Hono Koa's mid-week clean includes mopping floors and washing countertops and changing linens on the beds.  They are very good about keeping the units clean, plus the cabinets are white for a reason.  The light wood maybe doesn't attract roaches?

Marriott comes in daily to take out the trash, and that is what we are doing now ourselves here, because trash can attract roaches. 

Not impressed with the lack of care given to exchangers, especially since we own Shearwater, two weeks, and several weeks at Bali Hai, too, which we converted to Wyndham points.  I don't like exchangers being treated as less important, and I say that as an owner. 

Point at Poipu was wonderful to us during our last stay there, and I tip generously, too, because I appreciate the extra service.  So Marriott and Diamond sure do a good job on this island of caring for everyone--exchangers excluded, while Wyndham does not.  That will always keep Wyndham a step below the nicer resorts.  

So I guess I should copy/paste this review for TUG reviews.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 9, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not much whale activity.  I think they leave sooner than they have in the past.  We barely saw anything in late March last year while on Maui.



The lack of whale activity in late March/early April has to do with the El Nino which has warmed temperatures in the Pacific. It's what's brought us Californians welcome relief to the drought we've been suffering through the past four years and, alternatively, it's also why Hawaii is experiencing a drought of their own this year. 

We were recently on Oahu and hiked to the bottom of Manoa Falls. The "falls" were barely a trickle.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 10, 2016)

We were there in October in unit 103. The remodel is very nice. We had direct ocean front view (almost same view as our only other visit at this resort) and it was spectacular. They've done a nice job with the renovation. I also like the big tub so happy they kept that in the mater bathroom. There was only a large, but very nice, shower in the second bathroom (had a tub in there before the renovation. But maybe each unit is different). 

Here's photos of our unit from the most recent trip:
https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78/HawaiiKauaiPrincevilleWyndhamShearwaterUnit103Oct2015#

As far as meals, we cooked in a lot as we are vegetarian and love the farmers markets. Also stopped at Costco for wine, beer, Mai tai mix and rum! They had the most incredible coconut coffee cake, locally made, better than any bakery. We stopped at Safeway in Kapa'a but we're also fine with Foodland in Princeville and walked there from Shearwater along the nice Princeville walking paths. 

Only complaint was the annoying Wyndham parking pass trick. We didn't pick up the pass (I skipped out after getting our key) and unplugged our phone! Got a note on our door a few days later which we also ignored.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 10, 2016)

Those pictures are great!  

So disappointed at the lack of mid-week towel change/ tidy from Wyndham.  These are services everyone should get with exchange.  I am so sick of being treated differently for all of the reasons they can think of to treat me differently.
Resale owners, original buyer's benefits don't pass to you
Exchangers, extra fees at some resorts, not charged to owners, and now lesser service for exchangers. It's sad to see Shearwater managed by Wyndham.


----------



## bhrungo (Apr 11, 2016)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rifleman69 (Apr 11, 2016)

Interesting about no mid-week change.  We received one two years ago, granted we are Bali Hai owners and not Shearwater, but we did exchange in.


----------



## donnaval (May 7, 2016)

We just returned.  Loved Shearwater - we were in unit 201, the far left corner, top floor.  Such fabulous views.  We were concerned about no air conditioning but it was never a problem (and I like it cool).  As Cindy noted, no mid-week cleaning.  We emptied trash frequently and ran out of trash bags, and had to provide ID to get a few more - weird!  The unit was lovely but we did note some problems with the kitchen cabinets as Cindy pointed out.  I'd go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 9, 2016)

It really is a beautiful place, so serene and relaxing.  I sat on the lanai every day for hours.  I love Shearwater.  

The resort gave us two packets of dishwashing detergent, which was not enough for our two weeks.  We stole more packets from a cart next door, but we had to wash the dishes, for goodness sake.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 9, 2016)

chellej said:


> Cindy
> 
> I am envious....Love Shearwater.  We were on Kauai 2 years ago this week for our DD's wedding and saw quite a few whales.   They are already seeing them in the San Juan's off washington coast...they have arrived early this year.
> 
> We will be there in 3 weeks - staying at shell at Kauai coast......Love the oceanfront there and the central location...can't wait



The kids are all talking about a trip early next summer, and I think the only thing I could get would be Shell's Kauai Coast.  We would need four units.  So expensive in points, but totally worth it.


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2016)

Love Shearwater! had a reservation there last Sep but I was so bummed to cancel the trip at the last minute. Girlfriends went without me and totally fell in love with it. Hope to go there again next year. How was the weather in April/early May on North Shore? We have only been there in the summer...


----------



## donnaval (May 9, 2016)

We checked in April 29.  Weather was perfect for us - low 80s mostly in the daytime, with clouds so we never felt broiled.  Evenings were almost always very cloudy and misty, and it rained every night for brief periods.  We had one day that was completely overcast with periodic drizzle, but it was still beautiful on our lanai.  We got this as a bonus before it got dark:


----------



## chellej (May 9, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The kids are all talking about a trip early next summer, and I think the only thing I could get would be Shell's Kauai Coast.  We would need four units.  So expensive in points, but totally worth it.



Just got back Cindy and it was great!!! I got my brother 2 weeks at lawai beach resort (last week & this week) and he texted me that it was the worst exchange I have gotten him so far, he rated it a c-....he stayed ocean front at shell with me last trip...rated it an A.  I had never stayed at Lawai...everyone here rates it higher than shell. the unit itself was nice, just the location and not having washer/dryers in unit.

I decided that there are just so many fewer reviews of shell that is why it isn't rated as highly


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Cindy! That was beautiful. Did you try snorkeling on the North Shore? Was the water rough this time of the year?


----------



## klpca (May 10, 2016)

chellej said:


> Just got back Cindy and it was great!!! I got my brother 2 weeks at lawai beach resort (last week & this week) and he texted me that it was the worst exchange I have gotten him so far, he rated it a c-....he stayed ocean front at shell with me last trip...rated it an A.  I had never stayed at Lawai...everyone here rates it higher than shell. the unit itself was nice, just the location and not having washer/dryers in unit.
> 
> I decided that there are just so many fewer reviews of shell that is why it isn't rated as highly



Ok - I thought it was just me. I didn't like Lawai that much either. We were initially in the Alii Bldg - ground floor inner corner - no view of anything and I felt like I was in a fishbowl. They moved us to a high floor in the Coral bldg which was much better. The bedrooms were very dark. The staff seemed indifferent - which was a first for me in Hawaii. It was just a weird vibe that never went away.

But my sister and I spent a day visiting some of the other Kauai timeshares - we just popped in and asked to see a unit - so it was very fun and informative. Of the units we visited, Shearwater was tops, followed by the Point at Poipu. Hanalei Bay Resort was also nice. I wish that we could have seen more but we ran out of time.


----------



## taffy19 (May 10, 2016)

abbekit said:


> We were there in October in unit 103. The remodel is very nice. We had direct ocean front view (almost same view as our only other visit at this resort) and it was spectacular. They've done a nice job with the renovation. I also like the big tub so happy they kept that in the mater bathroom. There was only a large, but very nice, shower in the second bathroom (had a tub in there before the renovation. But maybe each unit is different).
> 
> Here's photos of our unit from the most recent trip:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78/HawaiiKauaiPrincevilleWyndhamShearwaterUnit103Oct2015#
> ...



Kauai is so green and lush and what a beautiful view you had and photos.  






In our opinion, it is all about the view and location most of all and clean and comfortable accommodations are also nice but we used to love to stay in a tent many years ago and carried everything on our back so not much comfort then but the memories are still so special.


----------



## chellej (May 10, 2016)

klpca said:


> Ok - I thought it was just me. I didn't like Lawai that much either. We were initially in the Alii Bldg - ground floor inner corner - no view of anything and I felt like I was in a fishbowl. They moved us to a high floor in the Coral bldg which was much better. The bedrooms were very dark. The staff seemed indifferent - which was a first for me in Hawaii. It was just a weird vibe that never went away.
> 
> But my sister and I spent a day visiting some of the other Kauai timeshares - we just popped in and asked to see a unit - so it was very fun and informative. Of the units we visited, Shearwater was tops, followed by the Point at Poipu. Hanalei Bay Resort was also nice. I wish that we could have seen more but we ran out of time.



My favs are she'll at kauai coast, shearwater, Hanalei bay and cliffs.  Point at poipu, the Marriott and westin Princeville are beautiful resorts but not my cup of tea.


----------



## klpca (May 11, 2016)

Guess what I just put on hold?  There was a Saturday check in for next May sitting in online inventory (31 TPU's though!) but I think that I'm going to book it.

This is helping me with my decision. http://www.seehawaiilive.com/kauai/princeville-resorts


----------



## donnaval (May 13, 2016)

Did you confirm the hold, klpca?  Depending on your cost per TPU, 31 seems very reasonable to me!


----------



## klpca (May 13, 2016)

donnaval said:


> Did you confirm the hold, klpca?  Depending on your cost per TPU, 31 seems very reasonable to me!



I'm trying to confirm the week but it doesn't seem to want to complete the transaction. It keeps telling me that I need to call them.  Hopefully they won't release the week before I can call it to the call center tomorrow.


Edit: Well, that was a close one. I logged in to RCI this morning half expecting the week to have actually been confirmed (nope) or still sitting as a hold (nope). I couldn't believe my luck. But I decided to do a search and there it was, just sitting there in inventory. This time the system was able to confirm it. I don't know what happened last night, but I don't have the time to chat with RCI this morning so it will remain a mystery. I'm just happy that I was able to confirm the week!

.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 13, 2016)

31 TPU's is very low for Shearwater, in my opinion.  The owners (we are owners) pay about $1,400/yr in fees and taxes. 

There is another one right now for 5/18, which I just released the hold.  It's a Thursday-Thursday, and there is a good chance the unit will be by the pool, but those units are fine, just a little noisier.  Kids are still in school.

With check-in dates of Thurs-Sun, it's tough to get two back-to-back weeks without overlap or space between.  I am hoping to get another match to go with my 5/27 week I just confirmed.  I am releasing more weeks, so keep watching the next few days.  I guess if I have to overlap, I will, but I would rather not.


----------



## klpca (May 13, 2016)

I agree that 31 is low (although that is what I get if I deposit my Maui Lea unit - so almost somewhat consistent) but I only had 30 tpu's to work with so I had to pay to combine. But it's better than not getting the trade at all. 

I had previously held a 5/13 week Cindy but released it for a 5/6 week. I didn't see a 5/20 week when I looked.


----------



## jacknsara (May 25, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> 31 TPU's is very low for Shearwater, in my opinion.  The owners (we are owners) pay about $1,400/yr in fees and taxes.
> <snip>


Aloha,
FWIW - Shearwater units are only occasionally present in online searches.  I occasionally capture data about them.  During 2015, TPU requirements varied for normal lead times (12 months +/-)  between 31 and 37 except for one sighting of 12/29/16 check in which was 41 TPU (based on 381 day lead time - longest in all my data, it appeared to be an owner deposit rather than a bulk banking).  There were a few instances of less than 7 days to check in for 15 TPU.
Jack


----------



## Colt Seavers (Jun 13, 2016)

chellej said:


> My favs are she'll at kauai coast, shearwater, Hanalei bay and cliffs.  Point at poipu, the Marriott and westin Princeville are beautiful resorts but not my cup of tea.



Can you share what makes those resorts your favorites?  I have always wanted to stay at the Westin based on other Westin experiences and the Waiohai is still one of our top 3 vacations.  Are you referring to all of the Marriotts or one in particular?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 13, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Can you share what makes those resorts your favorites?  I have always wanted to stay at the Westin based on other Westin experiences and the Waiohai is still one of our top 3 vacations.  Are you referring to all of the Marriotts or one in particular?



I will answer that question (my own opinion).  Shearwater has great ocean views from every unit, and the units are all 2 bedroom and are all beautiful.  The resorts Chelle listed are almost all in Princeville, and so I think she prefers the location of the north side more.  But she does love Kauai Coast at Beachboy because it's in a great location, too, but not as south as the Lawai, Point at Poipu or the Marriott resorts.  All of those locations are fine for me to visit the sights, but I prefer staying in Princeville.  Marriott isn't in Princeville or Kapa'a (except the hotel). 

The Westin is very nice.  I love Westin Princeville, but the views are just so-so from most units.  Really the views are almost entirely of the golf course and a bit of an ocean view because the ocean is dauntingly huge from the cliff.  

But I would always stay at Shearwater, if I have the choice.  I have never stayed at Cliffs or Hanalei Bay.  I would love to sometime.


----------



## chellej (Jun 13, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Can you share what makes those resorts your favorites?  I have always wanted to stay at the Westin based on other Westin experiences and the Waiohai is still one of our top 3 vacations.  Are you referring to all of the Marriotts or one in particular?



We prefer the smaller quieter resorts as opposed to the mega hotel type resorts.  Both Shearwater and Hanalei Bay resorts have fabulous views, comfortable large units.   Nice kitchens that are well equipped.

The cliff resort is the same but views are not quite as good.

The Marriott beach club is beautiful, is very much a resort beautiful pools, nice beach, close restuarants...whats not to like?  Small rooms, kitchenettes that can hardly count and way too many people.  Westin princeville is the same...Beautiful rooms but too many people.

Shell beachboy has really nice large rooms, beautiful grounds, nice pools, love location and it never feels crowded.

I did tour Waiohai and thought it was a really nce resort with really nice units but I am not a fan of the south shore and think it might feel like the marriott beach club...too many people...but may be wrong on that count


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 21, 2016)

*The Shearwater*

15th straight year at The Shearwater.  Everything is very nice and updated.  Gary the resort manager was here today, for the owners coffee.  He spoke to eight owners for 1.5 hours.  He was very detailed and professional.  He discussed the background and experience of all management employees involved with The Shearwater.  He detailed all of the work that has been done over the past year, replacing of steps, wood rot, washer/dryer replacement, etc..  He discussed upcoming enhancements....screen front doors, which should allow more air flow through the units.  He also discussed his positive working relationship with board members, and how he communicates with The Shearwater board President on a regular basis.  He addressed all issues that any of us had, but most importantly he reminded us that we are owners, and that if we had an issue, please let someone know about it.  Gary stated as owners you pay your maintenance fees and come out here, expecting to enjoy yourself, but you can't do that if you have issues here.

There was absolutely no sales pitch.  This is the second time we have been at an owners coffee with Gary, and he has always been courteous, detailed and professional.  Kudos to him!!


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 22, 2016)

Correction, the general managers name is Grant, not Gary.


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 22, 2016)

*whale season*

Never been to Hawaii but it is definitely on the bucket list. When is whale season? And can you see them well enough from Shearwater as it looks like a considerable distance?


----------

